# Windows 8.1 Wiederherstellungs-CD erstellen



## NicoPicoLino (23. Oktober 2014)

Schönen Nachmittag alle miteinander!
Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen Laptop bei Alternate gekauft (ASUS X555LD-XX162H) und möchte mir nun für den Fall der Fälle eine Wiederherstellungs-CD machen. Damals, bei meinem ersten PC mit Windows Vista, war noch eine CD dabei mit der man schön das Betriebssystem von neuem installieren konnte, eine Schande, dass sowas nicht mehr mitgeliefert wird..
Naja, ich habe schon einige Stunden im Internet gegoogled und werde nicht schlau. Ist denn eine Recovery-Partition (Recovery ist wohl das selbe wie die damalige Wiederherstellungs-CD bei Win Vista?) schon auf meinem Laptop drauf? Wenn ja, wie kann ich diese auf eine CD bekommen um damit dann das Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen zu können?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.. bei Windows 7 habe ich das damals hinbekommen, aber bei Windows 8.1 blicke ich da nicht so durch.

Gruß


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Oktober 2014)

NicoPicoLino schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Recovery-Partition (Recovery ist wohl das selbe wie die damalige Wiederherstellungs-CD bei Win Vista?) schon auf meinem Laptop drauf? Wenn ja, wie kann ich diese auf eine CD bekommen um damit dann das Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen zu können?


 
Die Recovery-Partition sollte schon drauf sein. Das siehste, wenn du auf "Computer" gehst. Da ist dann eine Windows-Partition und eine Recovery-Partition(die meist zwischen 15 und 20GB groß ist).
Falls was passiert muss du im Bios nur den PC von der Recovery-Partition starten und schon kannst du die Win-Partition plätten und neuinstallieren. CD brauchste nicht.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (23. Oktober 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Die Recovery-Partition sollte schon drauf sein. Das siehste, wenn du auf "Computer" gehst. Da ist dann eine Windows-Partition und eine Recovery-Partition(die meist zwischen 15 und 20GB groß ist).
> Falls was passiert muss du im Bios nur den PC von der Recovery-Partition starten und schon kannst du die Win-Partition plätten und neuinstallieren. CD brauchste nicht.


Ich würde diese Partition aber eventuelle mit "Clonezilla" sichern, falls die Laptop-HDD mal den Geist aufgeben sollte. Der Fall wird leider durch das Weglassen der Recovery-CD leider verkompliziert.


----------



## gozzomare (23. Oktober 2014)

Anleitung: Windows 8.1 ISO Downloaden und samt Update 1 mit Windows-8-Key installieren

Reine Isos von W8.1 wie bei W-7 gibt es glaube ich nicht von MS .
Kannst ja versuchen obs so geht


----------



## Kotor (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

wann muss man Win8.1 neu installieren? 

1.) Wenn Win8.1 zerschossen ist und nicht mehr startet 
-> die Windows Reparatur und die Windows Wiederherstellung von der Recovery Partition wird dir autom. vorgeschlagen

2.) Wenn man Lust dazu hat oder wenn unter Windows ein unlösbares Problem vorliegt und es noch startet 
-> in den *neuen PC-Einstellungen* kannst du manuell den Auftrag zur Recovery geben

3.) Wenn die Systemplatte defekt ist und Windows auf eine neue Platte kommen soll
-> hier hat man am Besten ein eigenes Backup(Acronis, Ghost, Windows, ....), das auf einem ext. Medium liegt (DVD, USB-Platte/Stick, NAS, ...)

Über mein erstes Win8 Notebook (dazumals), bin ich gleich mal drübergefahren und hab auch die Recovery Partition absichtlich gelöscht. Dann Win7 von einem Bootable Stick neuinstalliert (natürlich gewollt).
Inzw. komm ich ganz gut mit Win8.1 aus. 

Empfehlung: 
- ext. Backup sollte immer wieder mal gemacht werden
- CD/DVD  wird ersetzt durch einen bootable USB Stick mit Win8.1 Installation drauf ... falls wirklich mal neuinstalliert werden soll.

grüße
kotor


----------



## NicoPicoLino (24. Oktober 2014)

Kotor schrieb:


> 3.) Wenn die Systemplatte defekt ist und Windows auf eine neue Platte kommen soll
> -> hier hat man am Besten ein eigenes Backup(Acronis, Ghost, Windows, ....), das auf einem ext. Medium liegt (DVD, USB-Platte/Stick, NAS, ...)
> 
> Über mein erstes Win8 Notebook (dazumals), bin ich gleich mal drübergefahren und hab auch die Recovery Partition absichtlich gelöscht. Dann Win7 von einem Bootable Stick neuinstalliert (natürlich gewollt).
> ...


Wie bekomme ich die W.8.1 Installation dann auf den Stick drauf bzw. woher?
Vielen Dank schonmal für all die Antworten!


----------



## dnz (24. Oktober 2014)

Die ISO kannst du dir ganz offiziell bei Microsoft herunterladen. Deren Inhalt entpackst du dann einfach auf einen bootfähigen USB-Stick. Dazu einfach mal Google bedienen. Ist alles halb so schlimm.


----------



## NicoPicoLino (24. Oktober 2014)

Nur zur Überprüfung: Erstellen eines Installationsmediums für Windows 8.1 - Windows-Hilfe das wäre dann dies hier, richtig?


----------



## msimpr (24. Oktober 2014)

Jo is richtig


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. Oktober 2014)

...wird alles nicht gehen - ohne Key...


----------



## NicoPicoLino (25. Oktober 2014)

Key ist natürlich vorhanden.
Vielen Dank für alle Antworten!


----------

